# feeding the corys



## MommaShark (Feb 8, 2010)

I have a few corys but every time I feed them I feel like they are not getting enough to eat. The guppies that are in the tank with them try to eat all of their food. They are like mini garbage disposals. I give them shrimp pellets, Hikari wafers and algae chips (I alternate between the three). I have tried to feed them all at the same time so the guppies are up at the top while the corys are eating, but they scarf all of their food down and then go after the food at the bottom. I don't want to over feed the guppies, and aside from separating them during feeding, I am out of ideas. Anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## ApplePie (Jan 21, 2010)

Are you using sinking pellets?


----------



## MommaShark (Feb 8, 2010)

yup. I watch them sink, the corys get to eat them for about 5 minutes, and then the guppies come down in a flock and kick them out. I've started dropping multiple pellets so that even if the guppies find them the corys still have a backup, but I'm wondering how much extra food ends up in the bottom of the tank.


----------



## ApplePie (Jan 21, 2010)

Just be careful with the extra food. That could cause problems like extra unwanted ammonia. Are you feeding the guppies food that floats?


----------



## MommaShark (Feb 8, 2010)

I know. That's why I'm trying to figure out what to do. I don't want to over feed EITHER kind of fish. I have been giving the guppies flakes, dried bloodworms, and frozen mosquito larvae.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Put flakes in first and that will keep the guppies busy while the cories eat uninterrupted. I have to do this with my Silver Dollars.


----------

